# Pictures from recent community demo



## Yondanchris (Aug 24, 2010)

This last saturday I was asked to give a Kempo demo for a Christian Biker Community Outreach in Buena Park, CA. The event was hosted by Paid in Full Motorcycle Ministry and Holly Rollers Motercycle Ministry. My wife and I performed several self defense Tech and I performed Kata #1 then my wife and I did Kata #1 together. It was really fun, I havent done a demo in years and unfortunately all of my students where busy that weekend so no "demo team". Here are some pics from the event:


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 24, 2010)




----------

